# Purigen



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

can this be used with like plants?

im still having algae issues in my one tank. upgraded my like to stingray 7000k 

I have a 6 gal, filter 80degrees, anbuias, micro sword, amazon sword and some red leaf plant stems (cant remember the name) 1 betta and 3 ghost shrimps fed 2 a day 3/4 pellets and occassionally shrimp pellets for the ghost -- well they def are not doing their job 

all my levels are 0 and the tank has been cycled with 25% water changes weekly. do I need to move my light up higher from the tank?

light is on for 6 hrs (2pm-8pm)


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

sorry dont mean to bump this but I wanted to ask i I can put purigen in my filter if I have planted tank? I dont want to kill my plants by taking away anything they need since I know it absurbs the ammonia and the nit's


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes you can add purigen but you need to find out what is causing your algae. Purigen won't make it go away. You likely have a nutrient imbalance or your light is too strong.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Canis said:


> Yes you can add purigen but you need to find out what is causing your algae. Purigen won't make it go away. You likely have a nutrient imbalance or your light is too strong.


like i said prior my levels are all 0's i have a floursent 6500k light and up graded to a stingray 7000k led(red, blue, white) so I can get better plant range. I have 2 tanks in the smae spot under the same light one has alage one doest.

thanks for the info back to the board with my battle with alage


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

You don't want everything to be zero. Plants need nitrates to survive, so they should stay around 10. That gives the plants food, and the levels are low enough that they won't stress the fish out. Plus, other nutrients can be out of balance to cause algae. Do you know what type of algae you have? 

As for your light: How tall is your tank, and is the light sitting directly on top of the tank? If it isn't on top of the tank, how far up is it raised form the top of it? What length is your stingray? Your PAR could be too high, which will cause algae issues.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Also, a picture of the tank might be helpful.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Canis said:


> Also, a picture of the tank might be helpful.


its a mod fluval edge 6 gallon (I took the top off so its all opened) light is on its legs that hold it up....so tech its sitting on the screws so about a pinky finger length above the actual tank. I havent made anything to put it up higher then the it is cuz ive been sick. its a sting ray 36 inch that is across both tanks. i got the better light for better plant selection, then just low light cuz i want a fully planted tank


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

What kind of algae do you have in your tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the depth from the top of the substrate to the light? I'm sure a 36" light is too strong for that particular tank depth. You may have to cut lights back to 2-4 hours per day to prevent algae.

BTW, Amano shrimp are the algae eaters; Ghosties not so much. Unfortunately, they would need a tight cover as they are escape artists. Also, it really depends on the type of algae. There is some algae shrimp and fish won't touch.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

its a 5 pound bag of the smaller river pebble not much on the bottom at all, enough to cover
the food is sitting on a piece of glass across the tank its an omega pellet jar and above the lid is the bar

its the brown algae I cant seem to kick. but russell if I cut the lights back wont it do more harm to the plants? I was thinking of raising the lights up higher


----------

